# inground pool is the problem



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I will assume it is possible for an inground pool to damage the foundation of a house. I am looking at in ground pools as just a nightmare for many reasons. The brochures with the kids playing and you drinking with your trophy wife sure do look inviting. At this point in time I am wondering if a house can shift and settle oddly because of a improper installation of a pool . The block walls of the house are straight all around. If the pool was causing some problems would the foundation walls be cracked and bulging?


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you planning on using one wall of the home foundation as a wall for the pool also


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Never assume anything, it will get you into trouble everytime.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Pools can leak, water can seep, foundations can sink. No leak, no problem from pool.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The key word in your post is "improper". Anything installed improperly can cause problems. I have seen pools where the pool wal is less than 5' from the foundation and after 25 years there is no problems. I also saw one house where an above ground pool was installed that close and caused some foundation issues with the house. Of course on that one several factors came into play including a poorly built block wall. A properly built pool should be strong enough to more or les support itself. If it is a gunnite pool then I would have no problems with it. In fact in high water table areas it is common to install an observation pipe in the ground to see where the water table is. This is for in case you have to drain the pool. You can see where the water level in the ground is so you don't float the pool http://www.google.com/imgres?imgref...V3bHypKosM:&docid=H8IHM96zSbqO-M&h=709&w=1600


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

danpik said:


> The key word in your post is "improper". Anything installed improperly can cause problems. I have seen pools where the pool wal is less than 5' from the foundation and after 25 years there is no problems. I also saw one house where an above ground pool was installed that close and caused some foundation issues with the house. Of course on that one several factors came into play including a poorly built block wall. A properly built pool should be strong enough to more or les support itself. If it is a gunnite pool then I would have no problems with it. In fact in high water table areas it is common to install an observation pipe in the ground to see where the water table is. This is for in case you have to drain the pool. You can see where the water level in the ground is so you don't float the pool http://www.google.com/imgres?imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvenetapool.blogspot.com%2F2009%2F11%2Fproblem.html&tbnid=Z7ByV3bHypKosM:&docid=H8IHM96zSbqO-M&h=709&w=1600


Danpik has the correct idea. Many in ground pools I have seen have a drainage system under them so they can have ground water pumped out during maintenance. If the pools is constructed with gunnite or shotcrete, a metal frame work is installed with rebar and mesh. Concrete is sprayed over the frame work and finished for the pool structure. I have seen pools installed in building ~6' from footers and wall with no adverse effect on the structures.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

An in ground pool should have no effect on the foundation. All the water weight is contained within the pool below grade and should exert no more force than the soil removed.
An above ground pool is a lot of added weight on top of the existing soil. I could see where that extra weight could be pushing the existing soil harder against the foundation.


----------

